# Are there any future Expats out there ?



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes there is a lot of Doom and Gloom regarding Portugal and more bad news to come with future IVA rises and extra duty on all kinds of fuels especially domestic fuel.
There is however some light at the end of the tunnel. If one takes everything into account Portugal comes very close to the top of Expat desired destinations, the attached video which I have just made will show you the reason why


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

nandnjudge2 said:


> the attached video which I have just made will show you the reason why


Nicely put together visually, some great shots of Portugal and Portuguese life. Well done as I know how long it takes to do that. Would it be horrible of me to be honest and say that for me it was spoilt just a tad by the Peruvian music?


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello Mr Bife

I agree with your comments 100% but you try finding anything Portuguese that remotely resembles that kind of mood music which is not copyright. It sometime takes me longer to find the most suitable piece of music than actually make the video up. The amazing thing is I also make videos for places of interest in Galicia, that is a different story, I am spoilt for choice there when it comes to background music.

If you have a few minutes I would love to hear you or anyone else that knows of non copyright performance Portuguese music other than the noise that comes out of our local church speakers every Sunday. Next weekend we have the added treat of fireworks and dogs barking.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Have found useful stuff here on occasions ...

Royalty Free Music

I did a video in Barcelona last year and asked if I could video a street guitarist for ten minutes (for a donation of course). That worked well as he was really good and the recording had ambient sounds too which brought the whole thing to life. I used my video recorder and then converted the sound track to mp3, The guitarist was in the video at the beginning and the end for only ten seconds but I used a lot of the audio recording right through the video. A cheap mp3 recorder (20 euros from ebay) will do the same job if you are not into the video side and prefer still frame.


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

MrBife said:


> Have found useful stuff here on occasions ...
> 
> Royalty Free Music
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Bear (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep about the make the move from one of the worlds strongest economies to one that is considerably shaky.

Couldn't be happier about it. Arrive on the 17 October and will be living in Lisaboa.

Still yet to find work for myself but if we have to we can live on one salary.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello, I moved to Portugal from Amsterdam last Tuesday and although currently renting, I am busy looking at property which I am pleased to see, is very much cheaper than in my home city.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Wink, welcome to the nuthouse.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

We will be out.......12 th October!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh and silvers sorry for my lack of reply, it's been manic here. 8 week old baby, active three and a half year old and six weeks to sort a move. I've saved the builders details, we will start that process when we come out!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

No problemo. ;-)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

j-lo-78 said:


> Oh and silvers sorry for my lack of reply, it's been manic here. 8 week old baby, active three and a half year old and six weeks to sort a move. I've saved the builders details, we will start that process when we come out!



Good luck with your move.


----------



## phfitz (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi. I am planning to move permanently to Lisbon in the next year or two. Meanwhile I am making trips of 3 months where I rent a place and take language lessons. 

I am from the US where I have lived in various places all my life. I have a son who lives in Lisbon and who has encouraged me to move there. I have been to Lisbon
about 20 times or more and love the city
and country-side. 

I have never met an expat from another country living in Portugal. I am most curious what expats are like. 

I am a psychologist by profession and, at age 66, am not going to try to get certified 
in Portugal to practice my profession. I may want to work part-time as a consultant. I plan to take drawing and painting lessons, to join an expat book club or something that introduces me to the British and American communities. 

Some questions:
1. Is it better to keep my residency in the US or change it to Portugal in terms of buying a home or apartment in Lisbon? In terms of anything else?
2. How difficult was it for any of you to make English speaking friends if not working for a company or corporation?
3. Right now I would think it better not to keep one's assets in Portuguese banks and investments?
4 Any of you who have moved all your assets from your home country, did you need an international tax lawyer? Did you
have any import or international taxes to move your assets from the US to any European country?
5. What is the residential real estate market like right now in Lisbon? 
6. What are the best ways you have found to find a place to rent? 

That is enough questions for now!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm an ex pat Brit living close to the Kruger National Park in South Africa and moving to Central Portugal on 22nd September.

We've rented a small cottage in central Portugal whilst we house hunt and arranged a hire car from interrent.com until I can get my classic Jeep shipped over with the household belongings.

We're lucky in that we can run our (mostly online) businesses from anywhere in the world so don't need to seek employment.

Oh & my wife & I are both in our mid 50s.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

phfitz said:


> Hi. I am planning to move permanently to Lisbon in the next year or two. Meanwhile I am making trips of 3 months where I rent a place and take language lessons.
> 
> I am from the US where I have lived in various places all my life. I have a son who lives in Lisbon and who has encouraged me to move there. I have been to Lisbon
> about 20 times or more and love the city
> ...


Hi Phfitz,
Ok let's give this a go;
1, take residency in Portugal or you may find life biting you in the butt further down the line.
2, Easy peasy, you will meet lots of friendly English speaking people. There is even a group of expats on Facebook who meet up every Month in Lisboa
3,Any bank is only as good as it's liabilities, i.e. Some Portuguese banks only cover you for upto €100,000
4,As I am British, this wasn't a problem for me.
5,Real estate in Lisboa is better than most of the rest of the country. Prices are still bouyant, bargains are still available.
6, Custojusto.pt casasapo.pt or just try any of the agents in Lisboa, they all have some for rent.
Good luck
James


----------



## phfitz (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks James! What is the non-residency issue
That could come back to haunt me?

Do you know how I could join the Facebook group?

Patty


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Patty,
one facebook group is here, there are more
Portugal Friends - Wall | Facebook
It is a legal requirement that you take residency if you intend living here.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Lisbon Expat Meetup Group | Facebook


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Lisbon British Expats Meetup Group (Lisbon) - Meetup


----------



## phfitz (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Silvers. When is the next meet up group meeting and where.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Just join the group and they will email you.


----------



## phfitz (Aug 13, 2011)

*Join Facebook group*



silvers said:


> Just join the group and they will email you.


O.K. I will do that. Thanks, phfitz


----------



## phfitz (Aug 13, 2011)

phfitz said:


> O.K. I will do that. Thanks, phfitz


I was unable to find the expat group on Facebook. I think they may have gone inactive. 
Does anyone know if they are inactive? If not,
can anyone walk me through how to find the expat group on Facebook? 
Thanks


----------



## phfitz (Aug 13, 2011)

phfitz said:


> O.K. I will do that. Thanks, phfitz


I think the Facebook group has become inactive. 
Can anyone verify this?


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

phfitz said:


> I think the Facebook group has become inactive.
> Can anyone verify this?


https://www.facebook.com/PortugalFriends

Portugal Friends


----------

